# Everything You Need to Know about Gardening



## shayx (Dec 17, 2017)

So the title is a little misleading.  I know nothing about gardening and how it works.  However, I'm hoping we can compile our cumulative knowledge as we learn stuff.  So far, all I know is that the ground dries out in about an hour.  Here are other things that I want to know about gardening, just off of the top of my head (please add your questions and answers as they arise too). 

1. What happens if the ground dries up?  Does it take longer for the plants to grow?
2. If you've gotten rarer or different seeds, what did you cross-pollinate to get them?
3. What rewards have you gotten from trading in seeds/plants?
4. How many different types of plants are there?


----------



## Shele (Dec 17, 2017)

It states that if the ground dries up, your flowers will wither. I saw that somewhere when watering first became available to me.
I got a rare pink tulip seed by mixing orange and yellow... but I think that it's pretty random what you get.
The answer to #4 can be found by going to Lloid and scrolling through the flower trade. I would think that shows all the flowers that can be made. And some of the stuff you can get for trading higher amounts of flowers are pretty cool!


----------



## shayx (Dec 17, 2017)

Shele said:


> It states that if the ground dries up, your flowers will wither. I saw that somewhere when watering first became available to me.
> I got a rare pink tulip seed by mixing orange and yellow... but I think that it's pretty random what you get.
> The answer to #4 can be found by going to Lloid and scrolling through the flower trade. I would think that shows all the flowers that can be made. And some of the stuff you can get for trading higher amounts of flowers are pretty cool!



Do you know anything about withering flowers and time?  Obviously, we cannot water the ground until it's dry, but how long after it's dry does it wither?  Can flowers last overnight?  Sorry, I know we're all new to this, just curious about these answers.


----------



## Shele (Dec 17, 2017)

shayx said:


> Do you know anything about withering flowers and time?  Obviously, we cannot water the ground until it's dry, but how long after it's dry does it wither?  Can flowers last overnight?  Sorry, I know we're all new to this, just curious about these answers.



I don't know that. I wish I did! Would be nice to know if I can leave my flowers growing when I go to bed. Don't want to wake up to them all withered.

Oh, and on a side note... You can also see what flowers will be possible by cross breeding by going in your Catalog > Others >Flowers.


----------



## shayx (Dec 17, 2017)

Shele said:


> Oh, and on a side note... You can also see what flowers will be possible by cross breeding by going in your Catalog > Others >Flowers.



Thanks!


----------



## shayx (Dec 17, 2017)

Yellow and Orange tulips, Got white and black tulips
Red and Orange (after 5 tries), Got pink tulips


----------



## Angel-Rae (Dec 18, 2017)

Not knowledge, but a question. Could someone please explain how to cross pollinate? I just planted them on an angle in AC:CF and they pollinated themselves.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 18, 2017)

Angel-Rae said:


> Not knowledge, but a question. Could someone please explain how to cross pollinate? I just planted them on an angle in AC:CF and they pollinated themselves.



IN Pocket Camp you need to have a flower on you, and you basically have to destroy a flower to make seeds for the hybrid. You select a fully grown flower, it will give you the options to harvest or X-Pollinate, when you hit the X-Pollinate it will open the flowers you have and it will destroy the flower you select to do a pollination, and will say what you made. Not ever X-Pollination gets you seeds though, so sometimes it's an actual waste...


----------



## maarowak (Dec 18, 2017)

I just watered a friends' garden, and it says "Water again in: 20 minutes and 40 sec."

So maybe they dry up in 21min?


----------



## shayx (Dec 18, 2017)

maarowak said:


> I just watered a friends' garden, and it says "Water again in: 20 minutes and 40 sec."
> 
> So maybe they dry up in 21min?



Was it 21 minutes until the 3-hour change?  I believe I had to wait 2.5 hours after watering because the change had happened thirty minutes prior


----------



## TykiButterfree (Dec 18, 2017)

I have a question. I visited a friend who already had some flowers in their garden. It gave me the option to pollinate, but I didn't have any flowers in my inventory. If I did, would it have done anything to their flower? Or is it just the flower from your invemtory that would disappear?


----------



## J087 (Dec 18, 2017)

You can pollinate with any flower, even if they are not yours. Keep those friends close whom plant rare seeds. It'll make it easier for you to get rare seeds.


----------



## WolfyWolf (Dec 18, 2017)

Is this what the update was? Ah, man now I gotta go do all I can to collect more things  will take all your knowledge and come back if I gain more to share.


----------



## Bcat (Dec 18, 2017)

TykiButterfree said:


> I have a question. I visited a friend who already had some flowers in their garden. It gave me the option to pollinate, but I didn't have any flowers in my inventory. If I did, would it have done anything to their flower? Or is it just the flower from your invemtory that would disappear?



It won’t do anything to your friends flowers, buy you’ll lose one of whatever flower of yours you choose to cross polenate with


----------



## Alcor (Dec 18, 2017)

What's the failure rate of pollination? Feels like having higher failure rates.


----------



## Angel-Rae (Dec 19, 2017)

I’m still confused about pollinating my friends flowers. If it doesn’t change their flower what does it do? Am I pollinating the flower I’m carrying? I think I’m confused about what pollinating does. So far in my garden I was given seeds but I haven’t noticed a change in any of my flowers. I haven’t done it much yet though.


----------



## Dede (Dec 19, 2017)

The flower that's already planted doesn't change. The flower that you're carrying will be consumed and a seed will be added to your inventory if the pollination succeeded.


----------



## Angel-Rae (Dec 19, 2017)

Ok now I understand! The cross pollination yields seeds; the planted flowers don’t change and the harvested flowers disappear. I just lost three flowers so also, sometimes the flowers sometimes don’t pollinate. Thank you!


----------



## lars708 (Dec 19, 2017)

Oh shoot I forgot this came out... Haven't played in like 2 weeks oops!
Will probably get back to it when I'm at my bf cause there's literally nothing to do there LMAO


----------



## Ras (Dec 21, 2017)

Gotta be honest. I was bored with gardening about halfway through the tutorial. Maybe I just don't get it yet.


----------



## shayx (Dec 21, 2017)

So generally, I'm wondering if: Crossing-pollinating yields are always random, or if I cross rare with rare, is it more likely to yield double rare?


----------



## Shele (Dec 24, 2017)

I'm having constant failures when cross breeding a white flower with anything. I had three failures in a row when doing white. I tried a different color, and it worked. Then I tried white again, and another failure. So frustrating!!!! I need to get more seeds for my rares before I harvest everything and start working toward trading for some rewards.


----------



## shayx (Dec 25, 2017)

Just FYI, I have pretty fair success getting a yellow-blue flower when I cross-pollinated a yellow with a red-blue, and fair success getting a red-blue when I cross-pollinate a red with a yellow-blue. Also, I pretty frequently get corals from crossing reds with corals.

Whites have been a bit baffling to me, so I haven't tried to use them to cross or to cross anything with them.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Just FYI, I have pretty fair success getting a yellow-blue flower when I cross-pollinated a yellow with a red-blue, and fair success getting a red-blue when I cross-pollinate a red with a yellow-blue. Also, I pretty frequently get corals from crossing reds with corals.

Whites have been a bit baffling to me, so I haven't tried to use them to cross or to cross anything with them.


----------



## Merol14 (Dec 28, 2017)

My first Blue Tulip. I can confirm the white-white pollination strategy.
And 2 Blue seeds out of 14 tries. The rest were whites, blacks and purples. Only 1 miss. Not bad I think.


----------



## Sholee (Dec 28, 2017)

hopefully this chart helps, based on this chart you can get *ALL* the rares by just x-pollination red/orange tulips with the rare tulips. The chances are less successful but at least the common seeds are purchasable and easy to harvest over and over.


----------



## J087 (Dec 29, 2017)

I'd like to add that Orange tulip + Purple tulip does not give blue tulip seeds.
Unless the chances are immensely small. I've tried pollinated over 300 orange tulips so far with a purple one and got 0 blue seeds.


----------



## Sholee (Dec 29, 2017)

J087 said:


> I'd like to add that Orange tulip + Purple tulip does not give blue tulip seeds.
> Unless the chances are immensely small. I've tried pollinated over 300 orange tulips so far with a purple one and got 0 blue seeds.



*taken from reddit*

_"Personally, I had a lot of trouble copying blue tulips through cross-pollination and I read that others had as well. However, there is one surefire way to do it. Get any tulip color where you have a lot of it harvested but no seeds. Cross pollinate all with blues. You shouldn't get any blue seeds. But then plant all of those seeds and cross pollinate those new tulips with the blues again. This should successfully get you the blues you need--approximately half should turn out blue. The reason behind this trick is that the color gene has two alleles, and blue is the most recessive. So any seed will get one blue allele, but the other color will always dominate it. But when you mate those blue carriers with blues again, around half of the new seeds will get that carried blue gene and end up "blue-blue", which is the only way the color will show up.  "
_

*TLDR:* using orange tulips x blue tulips, get tons of orange seeds back. Replanted those same orange seeds and crossed those again with the blue tulip and it gave me blue seeds.

I haven't tried the orange x purples, but i'd assume replanting those seeds would work as well.


----------



## OswinOswald (Dec 30, 2017)

I had more luck with Purple x Purple to get a Blue. Or cross-pollination with a friend's Blue. I found this guide more helpful than the infographic.

https://www.reddit.com/r/ACPocketCamp/comments/7ljh4k/guide_on_how_to_get_tulips_in_every_color/


----------



## J087 (Dec 31, 2017)

This is why I hate biology... But I'll give it a try.


----------



## Chameleonsoup (Dec 31, 2017)

Red x purple gives me tons of blue. I want that purple top and I get 1 purple seed for every 10 pollinations


----------



## Merol14 (Jan 3, 2018)

Unless somebody from Nintendo confirms that they read a Biology book just to put the correct code in this flower part of the game, I'm not even reading that Reddit post lol


----------



## Merol14 (Jan 3, 2018)

I tried with around 60 yellows and this was the outcome.

I think I've finally found my best combo.
Hope it helps to others as well


----------



## J087 (Jan 4, 2018)

My findings on blue tulip seeds when testing the hybrid theory.

I started with 50 freshly bought red tulips. I made sure I had 0 red seeds and 0 red tulips on my bag.
I pollinated with a blue tulip from a friend and got 24 red seeds, 2 blue seeds, and some yellow and white seeds I didn't count. I had about 3 failures.

I planted the 24 red tulips and 1 blue tulip in my own garden.
I pollinated with my own blue tulip and got 18 red seeds and 6 blue seeds. 
I had no failures and got no other colours.

I planted and pollinated the 18 red tulips and got back 9 red seeds and 9 blue seeds. 
I planted and pollinated the 9 red tulips and got back 3 red seeds and 6 blue seeds. 
Again, no failures or other colours in both rounds.
-----------------------------------------------------------
TLDR: The hybrid theory works. The seeds you got from pollinating are different from the ones you can buy. It all depends on the colour you pollinate with.


----------



## Deathamabob (Jan 5, 2018)

I just recently found out about the flowers having genes. You can find the data here: https://pastebin.com/c9ZAwpeV.

*Tulip Dominance Order*
Red
Yellow
Orange
Black
Pink
Purple
White
Blue

Red Tulip Seeds from Lloid are red/yellow
Orange Tulip Seeds from Lloid are orange/white

*Tulip Mutations*
white/white mutates to black/white 70% of the time
red/white mutates to pink/white 70% of the time
black/pink mutates to purple/blue 70% of the time

EDIT: Failure rates are 10% for all, except 20% for purple.


*Pansy Dominance Order*
Red, Yellow, Blue (all the same)
Coral
Purple
White

Red Pansy Seeds from Lloid are red/white
Yellow Pansy Seeds from Lloid are yellow/white

Orange Pansy Seeds are red/yellow
Red-Blue Pansy Seeds are red/blue
Yellow-Blue Pansy Seeds are yellow/blue

*Pansy Mutations*
yellow/yellow mutates to coral/white 70% of the time
coral/coral mutates to blue/white 60% of the time
red/blue mutates to purple/white 30% of the time

EDIT: Failure rates are 10% for all, except 20% for red-blue and yellow-blue.


So if you want blue tulips and someone has one in their garden, you know that the blue tulip is blue/blue. You could breed a Lloid Orange Tulip (orange/white) and all your seeds would be Orange (orange/blue) and White (white/blue). Then, when you cross the new Orange seeds (orange/blue), you'll get half blue/blue and half orange/blue.

My understanding (and it appears to be correct) is that seeds are first in, first out (and I assume the flowers too). If you have 100 Lloid Orange Tulip Seeds (orange/white), then you breed 50 Orange seeds that are orange/blue, you'll have to plant or sell the 50 orange/blue before you can get to the 100 orange/white. EDIT: Sadly, the game doesn't seem to store them this way and it makes it difficult to track several combinations of the same dominant flower color.


----------



## J087 (Jan 5, 2018)

I'm curious what happens when you mix 1 orange/blue tulip with 49 orange/white ones.
Will it keep it's blue code or become orange white? So troubling....


----------



## Deathamabob (Jan 6, 2018)

J087 said:


> I'm curious what happens when you mix 1 orange/blue tulip with 49 orange/white ones.
> Will it keep it's blue code or become orange white? So troubling....


I'm guessing you haven't taken a biology class in school yet? Look up Punnett Squares, if the below doesn't make sense.

Forgive my crappy Punnett Square (I'm using O=orange, W=white, b=blue):
......O......b
O...OO....Ob
W..OW....Wb

OO 25% of the seeds, failure rate is 10%: 0.25*0.9= 0.225 (22.5%), 49*0.225=11.025, so 11 orange/orange
Ob 25% of the seeds, failure rate is 10%: 0.25*0.9= 0.225 (22.5%), 49*0.225=11.025, so 11 orange/blue
OW 25% of the seeds, failure rate is 10%: 0.25*0.9= 0.225 (22.5%), 49*0.225=11.025, so 11 orange/white
Wb 25% of the seeds, failure rate is 10%: 0.25*0.9= 0.225 (22.5%), 49*0.225=11.025, so 11 white/blue

Note that they won't necessarily work out perfectly even with 11 each because each is only a probability, not a certainty.

EDIT: I'm wondering if you meant what happens to the 1 orange/blue? Nothing, if that's what you're asking. You only use up the flowers in your hand.


----------



## MopyDream44 (Jan 6, 2018)

I know people think that parents of flowers may yield better results for some rares, but I am struggling to see how that's possible with coding. If I have 10 purchased red tulip seeds in my inventory, and then I cross pollinate and get 10 more, the seeds combine into one stack. Doesn't that essentially make them the same item? Wouldn't the coding have to be pretty complex to keep track of parent records, and even if it's not, how would the gardener be able to distinguish the tulips that were created by cross pollination vs. purchased if they combine into one stack? I hope my questions aren't coming across the wrong way. I'm asking purely from a place of wanting to be a better gardener in Pocket Camp, and I would probably use a different strategy for getting rares if parents of the flowers truly do make a difference. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Deathamabob (Jan 6, 2018)

MopyDream44 said:


> I know people think that parents of flowers may yield better results for some rares, but I am struggling to see how that's possible with coding. If I have 10 purchased red tulip seeds in my inventory, and then I cross pollinate and get 10 more, the seeds combine into one stack. Doesn't that essentially make them the same item? Wouldn't the coding have to be pretty complex to keep track of parent records, and even if it's not, how would the gardener be able to distinguish the tulips that were created by cross pollination vs. purchased if they combine into one stack? I hope my questions aren't coming across the wrong way. I'm asking purely from a place of wanting to be a better gardener in Pocket Camp, and I would probably use a different strategy for getting rares if parents of the flowers truly do make a difference. Any help would be appreciated.



EDIT 01/29/2018: The game does not store the seeds in a nice order. They mix together based on some UID or something we can't see.

I was skeptical of genes because of the stacking problem, but it actually isn't that difficult to have an array in the coding to track the order.

It doesn't keep track of parents, it simply keeps track of what the seed is. So, red tulip 1-49 is red/yellow, then you cross pollinated and red tulip 50-54 is red/blue, then you bought more seeds, so 55-60 are red/yellow (when you plant, you grab seed 60, then 59, then 58, etc.).

The difficult part is that you, the player, need to keep track. You don't want to cross pollinate willy nilly because your seeds will be mixed up and it will be difficult to keep track of what you have.

I ended up spending some time coming up with a plan on cross pollinating so I get enough flowers for the items. In it, I make sure to throw out any seeds that are mixed together in a way I can't really use, so I may throw out 20 yellow/??? seeds when I'm done with that piece of my breeding.

In general I'm just going to keep my stacks of 1 seed type so I always know what I have, but it does take a little thought.

EDIT: You could think of it like furniture and clothes. The game remembers the order that I've crafted or purchased them in. It doesn't just remember that I have 5 ranch beds, 7 common chairs, 2 green wardrobes; it remembers the _exact_ order of those things, so there is already a precedent.


----------



## MopyDream44 (Jan 7, 2018)

Thank you so much for your reply. This does make a lot of sense to me. Do you think that the flower you use to cross pollinate with the planted one also affects the outcome? If so, I may need to use up as many flowers as possible that I already have, because I haven't been keeping track, and I have been cross pollinating in my friends gardens somewhat willy nilly the last few days. Also, I have nearly 100 of all the common flowers, but I have no way of knowing which ones were purchased vs. cross pollinated since I went on a pollination kick. XD ack!


----------



## Deathamabob (Jan 8, 2018)

MopyDream44 said:


> Thank you so much for your reply. This does make a lot of sense to me. Do you think that the flower you use to cross pollinate with the planted one also affects the outcome? If so, I may need to use up as many flowers as possible that I already have, because I haven't been keeping track, and I have been cross pollinating in my friends gardens somewhat willy nilly the last few days. Also, I have nearly 100 of all the common flowers, but I have no way of knowing which ones were purchased vs. cross pollinated since I went on a pollination kick. XD ack!



Yes, both flowers are used to determine the seed. In one of my earlier replies I made a crappy Punnett square to show how two cross-pollinated flowers would mix and create seeds. It will make it a lot easier for you to predict your results if you understand Punnett squares. Google gives lots of results.

I ended up throwing away the common flowers I had and I'm finishing with growing the uncommon ones so I can turn them into furniture. If you don't want to toss them (sell), you could use them to create seeds that you do know the traits of.

We know that blue is the most recessive of the tulip colors, so any blue tulip will be blue/blue. If you breed your flowers with a blue tulip, every seed you get will be the dominant color with a recessive blue or blue/blue if some of your seeds already had a recessive blue. If you need more blue flowers, you could then breed these with blue again to get 50% blue seeds and more of the dominant color with recessive blue. You could also breed with other colors until you get all you need, but you won't know what your recessive traits are.

Pansies might be a bit easier. White is the most recessive, so every white pansy you see is white/white. In addition, orange pansies are only red/yellow, red-blue pansies are only red/blue, and yellow-blue pansies are only yellow/blue.


----------



## MopyDream44 (Jan 8, 2018)

Deathamabob said:


> We know that blue is the most recessive of the tulip colors, so any blue tulip will be blue/blue. If you breed your flowers with a blue tulip, every seed you get will be the dominant color with a recessive blue or blue/blue if some of your seeds already had a recessive blue. If you need more blue flowers, you could then breed these with blue again to get 50% blue seeds and more of the dominant color with recessive blue. You could also breed with other colors until you get all you need, but you won't know what your recessive traits are.
> 
> Pansies might be a bit easier. White is the most recessive, so every white pansy you see is white/white. In addition, orange pansies are only red/yellow, red-blue pansies are only red/blue, and yellow-blue pansies are only yellow/blue.



I read over the reddit guides you linked to in an earlier post, and they were super helpful. I have decided to start fresh by getting rid of any flowers that I don't know the genes of. I don't have any blue tulips/seeds sadly, but I do have white, red-blue, and yellow-blue pansies/seeds that I am holding onto. I'm going to craft as much furniture as I can, which suits me anyway because I am trying to get one of everything.


----------

